# freilauf abziehen



## triptonight (13. Juli 2006)

moin leute,
ich bekomme mein scheiß eno freilauf nicht von meiner starrnabe runter. jetzt frag ich mich natürlich ob ich auch in die richtige richtung dreh. weiß jemand von euch in welche richtung ich genau drehen muß, damit das ding ab geht?


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juli 2006)

Na ist doch logisch. Denk mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mädlog (13. Juli 2006)

ja nehm mal ne mutter und ne schraube und dann schau mal in welche richtung du drehst wenn se abgeht und in welche se festgeschraubt wird........wenn ich was falsches sage korrigiert mich bitte^^


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juli 2006)

Links rum/gegen den Uhrzeigersinn!


----------



## triptonight (13. Juli 2006)

danke euch, gut zu wissen, dass ich doch die ganze zeit in die richtige richtung gedreht habe, das ding ist bloß so fest, es bewegt sich kein stück. da können schon mal zweifel aufkommen, ob die richtung auch stimmt. egal, werd ich halt morgen noch ein kumpel um mithilfe bitten. mit zwei mann geht´s auch bestimmt besser.


----------



## mädlog (13. Juli 2006)

hmm das problem hatte mein bruder auch scho der sol ma posten wie er es gemacht hatt.....


----------



## florianwagner (13. Juli 2006)

man nimmt nen langen hebel (1meter) und der abzieher muss auf das ritzel aufgeschraubt werden. dann den schraubenschlüssel mit hebel 1meter stahlrohr ansetzten um schaffen...


----------



## triptonight (13. Juli 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> man nimmt nen langen hebel (1meter) und der abzieher muss auf das ritzel aufgeschraubt werden. dann den schraubenschlüssel mit hebel 1meter stahlrohr ansetzten um schaffen...



hab ich schon auf die art gemacht, bloß dass mein rohr nur etwas über 60 cm lang ist, längeres hab ich leider nicht. zu zweit wird´s auch morgen besser gehen. alleine kann man die felge auch nicht so gut festhalten


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2006)

abzieher festschrauben und im schraubstock einspannen, dann zu zweit langsam aber beständig an der felge drehen.. geht wunderbar..


----------



## tha_joe (25. Dezember 2008)

Sorry für´s alte Topics aufwärmen, nur nochmal zur Absicherung:

Den Freilauf muss man doch sinnigerweiße in die Richtung abziehen, in die er "freiläuft"? Sonst würde er sich ja beim Treten lösen, oder etwa doch andersrum? Nur so bevor ich den gaaanz langen Hebel ansetze? ;-) Gruß Joe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2008)

Schon richtig, man muss in die Richtung drehen, in der der Freilauf nicht einrastet.
Sonst kÃ¶nnte man ja nie reintreten, ohne dass sich der Freilauf lÃ¶st


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (25. Dezember 2008)

Du tretest ihn ja mit dem Antritt fest, also nach rechts wenn du seitlich aufs Bike von der Antriebsseite her schaust (im Uhrzeigersinn), also muss du beim abziehen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen, also nach links (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn), so als würdest du rückwärts in die Pedale treten. Es geht ja ums Gewinde und nicht direkt um das Freilaufen, das könnte man durchaus auch andersrum bauen, so dass du das Freilaufen beim nach vorne treten hast, würde aber natürlich wenig Sinn machen.
Im Grunde is der Teil des Freilaufs mit dem Vierkant wie ne normale Mutter 

Wird etwa schon hier das 26" aufgebaut oder gabs n ENO vom Weihnachtsmann?!?! 

Gruß Raf...


----------



## Trialmobby (25. Dezember 2008)

So da dir die leute gesagt haben in welche richtung du drehen mußt, gebe ich dir noch den tip mache das scheiß ding richtig warm und las zwischen, freilaufgewinde und nabengewinde ein wenig kriechöl laufen und er geht ab wie sau o. leicht.

Viel erfolg und spaß


----------



## tha_joe (25. Dezember 2008)

Merci für alle Tipps, Richtung und Kriechschmierung haben es einfach gemacht. Schon abgezogen und geöffnet... Gruß Joe


----------

